# Guardian Home



## rozzie (Apr 9, 2011)

We will be first time cockapoo parents when our puppy is available in a few weeks. We will go for weekly visits at the breeder's home in the meantime. We are very excited - she is beautiful!

We have been approached by the breeder to be a guardian home. She would have rights to breed her for 2 litters then will pay to have her spayed. It seems like a good deal for us. Has anyone had experience being a guardian home?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

rozzie said:


> We will be first time cockapoo parents when our puppy is available in a few weeks. We will go for weekly visits at the breeder's home in the meantime. We are very excited - she is beautiful!
> 
> We have been approached by the breeder to be a guardian home. She would have rights to breed her for 2 litters then will pay to have her spayed. It seems like a good deal for us. Has anyone had experience being a guardian home?


I have heard of this but have no experience of it. Thinking about how I would feel if it was something I was doing with Flo my main concern would be if she was sent back to the breeder for whelping and nursing the pups. She would be in unfamiliar surroundings with people and maybe other dogs and pets around her that she didn't know so may find the whole process quite traumatic. I suppose it would depend on the nature and temperament of the dog and whether they could visit the breeder often so they feel it is familiar and safe for them. Or is the proposal that you keep the dog for the whole process?


----------



## rozzie (Apr 9, 2011)

Part of the agreement is monthly visits with the breeder in our home or hers. Also, when she is ready to deliver, she would live there until weaning. We would be able to visit when we want.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that it is a very big sacrifice to part with your dog for that time. Personally there is no deal on earth that could tempt me to do that. I find it hard to even leave Dylan when I go on holiday! I would be cautious about committing yourselves to an agreement that you may feel differently about once you have bonded with your pup and she has settled in with you. If they are prepared to let you decide later whether you want to do it, then fair enough, but if you are contracted from the beginning, then you have to be very sure that it's worth it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with Helen I would miss her so much and I can't imagine putting Izzy through two pregnancies and handing her over to someone else at such a crucial time for her - the bonding is two way, I am sure your dog would miss you. Seems very odd to me!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Umm - the more I see this thread the more odd it seems.

If they want to breed from her why don't they just keep her?

Why are you considering it - just to cover the cost of spaying?

Also bear in mind that once a dog has had one or two litters their temperament can change and pregnancy isn't completely risk free for the dog.

It seems that they get the best deal. You look after the dogs upkeep the whole time - vets costs, food, toys, bedding, grooming, training, fleaing, worming etc not to mention a whole heap of time, love and caring - while they breed and make a lot of money for the litter then just pay £200-300 for spaying.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know someone who planed to do this with one of the girls from her litter, but the home fell through for some reason and she is now living with her sister. they are both going to be bred but i don t know if the owner who has them is breeding them or the origonal breeder, because they are friend and both breed anyway. 

sorry not much help their, my boss cantot breed from her lab because of a contract from the breeder, its something to do with the breeder wanting to chews the stud etc. i dont know it kindo makes you feel like the dog isnt yours. 

if i ever bred it would have to be a very spetal bitch and i would want to be invalved all the way. 

would you get pick of the litter if you ever decided to take one of her pup and would you get some sort of discount if you did concidering you own the mum(just saying about discount because you dont have to pay for a put you are keeping from your own litter)

will the breeder pay for any health test on the bitch before breeding. what if their were complications and you lost her during the labor, or she needed a section to get out a pup that was stuck or destressed. 

i think id want to go throught the contract with a fine tooth come. its a very big comitment to make, what if you decided you wanted to get on litter from her yourself? will she dictate what she is fed before or during the pregnancy. 

talk at length with the breeder, ask to talk with any other people who she has done this with ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It seems to me like a great deal for the breeder...not sure about it being a good deal for you at all.
you will also have to deal with your dog being in heat.
ontop of all the other issues with tempermant aolved. and risks involved, if all you get out of it is the cost of getting her fixed, I would suggest you save up the money and just do it yourself.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey i spoke to the breeder i know who fostered out one of her pups, she said 2 littiers is too much for the breeder to be asking. she is only taking one litter and then its up to the owner if they want to breed but she will pay for spaying. 

in talking to her i have another questions i would like to ask the breeder, what age is she wanting to breed her and how long will she be leaving between the 2 litters the butch should be atleast 2 years old before breeding and you are looking for a minumum of 18 months between litters.


----------

